
No, teenage blood won't make you young and beautiful - fraqed
http://www.popsci.com/nothing-special-about-young-peoples-blood-aging-parabiosis
======
trosenbaum
I wonder if studies like this could eventually have an impact on blood donor
age ranges?

The Red Cross[1] current lower limit is 17 (16 with guardian consent), with no
upper limit as long as donor is well & not restricted in activity.

[1] [http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/eligibility-
requ...](http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/eligibility-
requirements/eligibility-criteria-topic)

~~~
qbrass
The Red Cross is more concerned about you not dying from blood loss.

